# Killing a reverse loop controller



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it possible to kill a reverse loop controller (Digitrax AR-1) by running a DC loco over it?

because I think I have. LOL


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

DC locos have been run on the club's layout,wich has two AR-1's installed,without any dammage to the AR-1's.However,polarity sensitive DC locos can't be used with them.They immediately change direction when the AR-1 changes the polarity so that the locos can't leave the polarity reversing section of the layout.

It happened to me a few years ago when I tested a DC loco using "zero stretching".It started going forwards/backwards on a portion of the layout with no apparent reason.I wasn't aware of the existence of the AR-1 then,so it took me a while to figure that one out......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Reset the system and retry, It could have just tripped it. Turn the sensitivity up and down a little and see if that helps.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Will try adjusting sensitivity. I tried shortly after the incident, and the dcc loco could only enter the section from one end...

edit.
When it entered from the "bad end" the controller goes into a reboot/short loop :/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds more like you lost a gap in one of the 4 rails??
But check the sensitivity too.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

hmm, i will double check the air gap, but it should be complete.

the dc loco was doing all sorts of stuttering... 2 steps foward, one step back, kinda stuff.

its had a gew hours of being unplugged so it may come good  will keep ya'll in the loop.

Edit: it was previously working flawlessly with the dcc loco for many runs across the isolated section. so not sure about the sensitivity needing adjusting (will do it anyways)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Normally it takes just 30 seconds or less to reset the
DCC gear.

I had a similar reverse controller situation just a month or so
ago...loco could enter insulated section from one end and
alls well...but a
short results when entred from the other...

Sean led me thru to a solution.

First Recheck all of the insulators...
expansion can cause a rail to override the spacer and short.
Then recheck the wiring. 

In my case it was the wiring. The reason the loco could enter
OK on one end is that coincidentally the polarity was matched.
A mismatch at the other end and incorrectly wired thus
controller could not do the normal polarity switch. 

Since my locos always entered from the same
direction it had worked for months...but when the different
entry came about the trouble showed up. 

Don


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

air gap is all good.

gotta check wiring.
I also have a second ar1 unit i scan swap out, good for trouble shooting  maybe this weekend. lol.


----------

